# METEOROLOGÍA > Inundaciones >  Ecija, 21/12/2013, de nuevo el Argamasilla

## ben-amar

Hoy, 25 de diciembre de 2013 y con las casi primeras lluvias, vuelven a reventar el cauce soterrado del Argamasilla inundando todo el barrio del Cristo de Confalon.
Me lo acaba de comunicar una vecina y amiga del foro de Facbook "Pantano de Iznajar"

Se paearon las obras y luego las retomaron a turnos de 24 horas pero lo cierto es que ahora casas y comercios estan inundados hasta el cuarto paso de la escalera de entrada a la iglesia de la Victoria. Me gustaria saber que se ha hecho en esas obras.

----------

